# Help - am I crazy?



## Susiehq (Dec 22, 2007)

I've had thyroid issues now for 10+ years. Now, I am wondering if perimenopause is affecting me...

I was terrified this weekend with these "flushes". It would start in the neck, right around the thyroid, and my neck would get "hot". Then I would get tingling in my arms, then the "core" of my trunk. I wouldn't get heart palpitations, per sea, but I would relax my breathing. Then, you get a flushing feeling starting at the top of your head to the tips of your toes. Once it passes, you feel as though you've moved a piano up several flights of stairs.

I went to the doctor. My levels are normal. No adjustments in meds. I take .150 grams synthroid one day, followed by .137 the next, along with celexa to battle the heart palpitations.

I am so sick of dealing with this thyroid thing...

Does anyone else have these kind of problems? Was there something for you that worked?


----------



## Selene (Jan 17, 2008)

Sounds like a hot flash to me. Try evening primrose and one of those soy supplements at night. It won't affect your thyroid treatment.


----------



## redwildflowers (Apr 17, 2008)

Hello. , Symptoms of perimenopause and hypothyriodism are parallel and are hard to distinguish who is causing what problem. My advice would be to have a blood test and/or saliva test done to check your hormone levels (estrogen, progesterone, testosterone, DHEA, FSH) as well as your T-3, T-4 and thyriod antibodies.

Personally, I don't touch soy inasmuch as it a phytoestrogen (plant estrogen) which means that soy acts as a weak estrogen hormone with a touch of isoflavoniods. "The isoflavoniods in soy CAN disrupt the endocrine system and has antithyriod properties. Flavonoids MAY act against the thyriod by inhibiting TPO (thyroid peroxidase) which disrupts proper thyroid function.

Harmful soy is when it comes in unfermented form and may cause digestion problems since it is hard to digest. So, if you're going to enjoy soy, make sure it is fermented (i.e., soy sauce, miso, etc.)


----------

